# Flickr versus PhotoBucket



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2013)

Is there any distinct advantage of Flickr versus PhotoBucket ?
or are they roughly the same thing ?

I got on Flickr this past summer just in a way to distribute photos of my kid soccer to other families.
But I just ran into PhotoBucket.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2013)

No distinct advantages, they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Overread (Dec 9, 2013)

I find flickr a lot easier to use than photobucket - which also has a lot more ads (esp those annoying video ads that load up and play whilst your uploading). 

Flickr also has a large amount of social networking and forums if you want to make use of that side of the experience.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks
I'll stick to Flickr since I also realized I'm following a few fellow TPF lads

as you mentioned, good for Social Networking too.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 9, 2013)

I always remember photobucket as the place where you'd upload pictures (jokey gifs), link to them on IRC and then forget about them.

To me, Flickr always seemed one of the more professional places - but these days - it probably doesn't make a difference who you chose to go with.

But I like the Flickr ecosystem. The follows, the social-ness, the ease, and the many many tools available to upload to it.


----------



## Overread (Dec 9, 2013)

I tend to use photobucket like that too - flickr for photos and seriousish stuff and photobucket for other stuff that I don't really want on the flickr list.


----------



## cmhbob (Dec 9, 2013)

Ditto here. Flickr gets the "serious" stuff. Photobucket I use for sharing stuff on forums or my genealogy site. The stupid stuff to be shared all over the place goes on imgur.


----------

